# To kickstand or not to kickstand?



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

My nine year old's Specialized Hot Rock (24" wheel) is pretty much stock, but I did put in a Ti BB, carbon post, and have a carbon bar and lighter stem awaiting installation. I dropped a few pounds and while I was at it I removed the kickstand.

I think he wants it back on so it's easier to put it away in the garage (we get on him about this) and just easier to park at friend's house, etc. Most of his riding is on the dirt roads and in the woods near our house. A few times a month I take him further out into singletrack.

I just feel dumb putting a Ti BB (I had it anyway) on a bike with a kickstand! 

Any thoughts???


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I made a stand in our garage for the kids bikes, they know where to park them. At other kids houses they usually just lean their bikes against the brick, or lay them on the lawn. 

IMO, Kick stands are a PITA and could also be a little dangerous if they don't stay up properly...


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I taught my daughters how to lay the bike down on the left (non-drive) side, with the left pedal up. In the garage, the bikes lean against my workbench or get hung on the wall rack.

No kickstand required - it's just dead weight.

JMJ


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> I just feel dumb putting a Ti BB (I had it anyway) on a bike with a kickstand!
> 
> Any thoughts???


Another way to look at this, and in my humble opinion, the 'correct' way, is...

It would feel dumb to put a kickstand on a bike with a Ti bottom bracket....

I'd say, go easy on the lad about putting his bike away, and teach him how to lean it up properly. (Back wheel and handlebar against wall etc.) It's a technique that all cyclists need to know. That, and also how to lay it down, as was said by Birdman.

Definitely NO kickstand. It will come down and jack up the bike, and or your son at the worst moment.


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*Kickstands*

If he's using the bike to get around town then no problem. If he is actually MTBing, jumping, etc on the bike then the kickstand can be dangerous IMO. On a hard landing it could extend out causing a crash when he goes to turn or if he does not get it pushed all the way up into place it could just work it's way down while bouncing down the trail.
I'd get it off there and teach him to lay the bike on the left side only or against walls.
Randy


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

FWIW, my daughter's bike has a kickstand for riding to school, but I take it off when we go trail riding. It's more convenient to park the bike in the school's bike corral with the kickstand, and it's only held on by a single bolt that takes like 20 seconds to remove or reinstall.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

My kid (6) picked one up last time we were at the bike shop and asked why his bike didn`t have a kickstand.

I balanced the kickstand on this head for a second, and asked if he`d rather carry that extra weight up every hill, or just lean his bike against a tree.

We bought a chocolate Hammerbar instead.

_To be fair, last time he test-rode and got a bike, he shunned gears and suspension to get a lighter rig, so he seems to be a minimalist. _


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife can't understand why her fully doesn't have a kickstand.


----------

